# Planning a trip to Tokyo next year. Recommendations and Suggestions?



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

We were supposed to go to the Tokyo Olympics but Covid squashed those plans. Anyhow, we're planning on visiting the land of the rising sun next year. There's a lot of great information online, but it can seem overwhelming. What are some basic recommendations and must/should do things for tourists and 1st-timers? By the way, it would be nice to take in some local, indigenous music and/or theater. I used to have an excellent book on world music (nonclassical) and Japan, but that book went missing after my last move. Any advice would be appreciated, including the sites, things to do, best time to go, recommended area(s) of the city to stay in, etc. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

My only suggestion is to get out of Tokyo for a night or two. Go see Mount Fuji. Stay in a traditional Ryokan - I stayed at Ryokan Nenoyu Taizanso on the Izu Peninsular which was an incredible cultural experience, but there are plenty of others not far from Tokyo. Kowaguchiko is very "kitch", but an experience all the same. Some pictures here from my visit.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's some useful Japanese phrases..


* バーコード人 – Guy with awful combover hairdo*


Pronunciation: ba-ko-do jin

First, バーコードmeans barcode. Now, imagine someone with a “barcode” on their head. Like, thin strands of hair attempting to cover up the audacious baldness that’s clearly very much there. Yep, that’s a barcode guy.

* バックシャン – A woman who is beautiful from behind*


Pronunciation: bakkushan

This funny Japanese word is a combination of 2 words. First, the English word “back.” Second, the German word, “schön,” which means beautiful. So, beautiful from the back, get it!?

*口寂しい – Craving for something (lonely mouth)*


Pronunciation: Kuchi sabishii

This is a funny expression in Japanese that literally translates to “lonely mouth.” When your mouth feels “lonely,” it means you want to snack on something even if you’re not hungry. It describes the feeling when you’re in front of the T.V. and want to munch on something.

*猫の手でも借りたい – Desperate for help (Could even use the help of a cat’s paw)*


Pronunciation: Neko no te de mo karitai

This is a funny Japanese phrase that describes when you’re desperate for help. It means that when you really need help, even a cat’s paw could be useful. In reality, a cat’s paw can’t do much, so it’s a funny way to describe the situation.

You'll thank me for these when you get there!  🇯🇵


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Chilham said:


> My only suggestion is to get out of Tokyo for a night or two. Go see Mount Fuji. Stay in a traditional Ryokan - I stayed at Ryokan Nenoyu Taizanso on the Izu Peninsular which was an incredible cultural experience, but there are plenty of others not far from Tokyo. Kowaguchiko is very "kitch", but an experience all the same. Some pictures here from my visit.


Second the Ryokan experience. Also, make sure to check out Kyoto.

p.s. I’m from the U.S. - just visiting Copenhagen.


----------



## LKB (Jul 27, 2021)

I envy any Westerner fortunate enough to have sufficient time for a proper visit to Japan. It's been one of my dream destinations for many years, and now it seems that between the travel expenses and my medical challenges it's extremely unlikely that I'll ever get there. 

So, enjoy it... for me.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

LKB said:


> I envy any Westerner fortunate enough to have sufficient time for a proper visit to Japan. It's been one of my dream destinations for many years, and now it seems that between the travel expenses and my medical challenges it's extremely unlikely that I'll ever get there.
> 
> So, enjoy it... for me.


Thank you for the kind words. Hope you're as well as can be expected.


----------

